# Small review of the 2010 SLR and the 2010 Ride nr's



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a small review of the 2010 slr and the 2010 NRC's. I've only had one day on them so far, but I will add more as I use them.

Ride NRC's

I've always had foot pain while riding due to my wide stances. These bindings seemed to eliminate almost all of my pain due to the canting footbeds. The footbeds are extremely easy to adjust and even have a small number that changes to show you how many degrees the footbed is angled when you adjust the screws. 

-Comfort
These are easily the most comfortable bindings I've ever used.when you strap into them they feel like a pillow underneath you. The adjustable ankle strap is rather nice because it can help eliminate any pressure points. (if you have any, I didn't) The "inserts" inside of the ankle strap are also removable to make he strap a little softer if you want to ride more park.

-Adjustability
These are some of the most adjustable bindings out there. The footbed can be canted and can raise in other directions to eliminate toe/heel drag.

-Durability
Can't really say too much about this. One problem that I noticed was the ratchet on the right bindings toe strap seemed to slip when strapping in. It's probably just a lemon ratchet though, I already emailed ride to let them know. I will add more to this section later as I use them more

2010 Neversummer SLR

I bought this board back in September for right about $550. I will a little apprehensive on just buying it without demoing it due to it having RC (rocker camber) which I had never ridden before. I was only on standard camber boards, TBT, Banana, and a few rocker variants. After using this board it was one of the best snowboards, if not the best I have ever ridden.

The rocker camber has a very unique feel to it. It allows you to have fun and play around on the board because of the rocker, but the camber allows you to get those snappy feeling turns. 

This board is also extremely fast. I was flying past many people without ANY chatter or other problems.

Over all if you have not used this board you should definitely look into demoing one or purchasing one.

I will write more about the board as I use it.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice review, to add to the bindings, (i have Ride RXs) and my right toe ratchet started to slip, and i found that the ladder has been chewed up and is slipping when i need to get em tight, not sure if this is a reocurring Ride binding issue or not.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I demoed my friends NRC's for a couple days on the mtn last week. I had no issues with the ratchets slipping, but rather the opposite. They got stuck a couple times and were really hard to release.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have last years NRC's and love them. Never had any problem with ratchets or anything. I am currently rocking them on my SL-R as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently got this snowboard, i haven't been able to try it out yet can't wait to ride it! I have green Union Forces they're such a perfect match.


----------



## nx_911_turbo (Feb 16, 2009)

I was having the same issue with my NRC's toe strap, but found centering/moving the strap over a little bit towards the inside helped with it. Other than that, I'm LOVING them, and can't add anything other than what's been said already. The 5 points of adjustment in the Custom Foodbeds are DEFINITELY nice, though. Add in the Customflex Ankle strap, and the amount of adjustment you get out of these bindings is amazing!


----------

